# Autumn Leaf - Manipulated photo



## fiziwig (Nov 7, 2012)

Share your manipulated photos.

This photo was manipulated with FotoSketcher.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool result.


----------

